# Mobile phones?



## bob&betty (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all. What's the best pay as you go deal in Italy please?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

How long is a piece of string?

Depends on what you need.

Voice? SMS? Data? Little? A lot?

It also depends on which provider has the best coverage in your local area.

I think at the moment they're all offering packages for around €10 a month. Maybe one is slightly less/more but the offers are all fairly similar.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i think the op means pay as you go . not contract 

pay as you go is easy in italy go to local phone shop they will tell you the best recetion network . then you buy a sim for 10 eros with 5 eros of calls included , that way if it does not work to well you have not lost a lot 

but normaly phone shops sell the best cards for there area 

then you simply top up card at you local tabacio


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

pudd 2 said:


> i think the op means pay as you go . not contract


So am I. 

All the pay as you go providers have plans. If you don't sign up for a plan you get the basic rates. The basic rate is fine if you only make a few calls. But if you use data. Or if you make many calls the basic rates aren't the best choice.

When you get a new SIM normally you can select a plan for free. After a few days selecting a plan will often cost you an activation fee. So best to pick a plan out first.

I wouldn't count on the shops only selling SIMs that work. The good shops will know what works well in your general area but they might not know what works in your house/street.


----------

